# Painted shaker kitchen



## Doctor (18 Dec 2010)

Hi Guys, another kitchen and yet again its a painted shaker, that's what everyone is asking for.







Loving the black AGA











Most of our traditional kitchens have solid timber dovetailed drawer boxes, usually either oak or ash.





hand made kitchens Herts


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Dec 2010)

Looks good. I like these kitchens but wouldn't paint the wood, i like to see it!


----------



## tsb (18 Dec 2010)

When you say its a painted kitchen, do you mean a spray finish or a hand painted one. If its a hand painted one do you paint it yourself or employ a professional painter.


----------



## mailee (18 Dec 2010)

That looks great Doc. Just how long does a kitchen like that take you from start to finish?


----------



## Doctor (18 Dec 2010)

We have a 600sq ft spray shop, but all our kitchens are hand painted.
We spray 2 coats of primer and then fit the kitchen, after the granite is fitted the professional painter comes in and does 2 - 3 hand coats.

The main reasons for this are:
1/ a sprayed finish can look tooo perfect, it looks a bit factory or production line
2/ a hand painted finish, can be repaired much easier than a sprayed finish
3/ we have 2 great fitters but when you are fitting a kitchen this size and with AGA men and granite men coming in and out, there is always going to be a little damage, hand painting afterwards covers up all the scuffs.

I would say this is an average size kitchen, it will probably take 2 weeks to make it, we always aim to install, including granite and hand painting in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## superunknown (18 Dec 2010)

That looks fantastic, what type and make of paint do you hand paint on?


----------



## MickCheese (18 Dec 2010)

Great kitchen, looks really well designed and not at all cluttered.

Can I ask what under cabinet lights you use. I have found that our strip lights get quite hot and heat up the cupboard. I am looking at LEDs but your pictures make the lights look very white and some LEDs look a bit yellow.

What would you recommend for my kitchen to get that very white bright look?

Mick


----------



## Doctor (18 Dec 2010)

MickCheese":2x0m64xm said:


> Great kitchen, looks really well designed and not at all cluttered.
> 
> Can I ask what under cabinet lights you use. I have found that our strip lights get quite hot and heat up the cupboard. I am looking at LEDs but your pictures make the lights look very white and some LEDs look a bit yellow.
> 
> ...



Led's can be a bit weak, we use Led's or low voltage spot lights, low voltage give the best light just use good quality ones or you will be forever replacing them.

The painter likes dulux or farrow and ball paint.


----------



## Yorkie (22 Dec 2010)

cracking looking kitchen but i would't have that shelf above the aga as it creates a shadow with the spots above.

very impressed though


----------



## virtu (23 Dec 2010)

Looks very nice!

Questions on the Aga stove, what is the fuel used and is it used for water central heating also or why does it have those hinged covers on top of the hot plates?


----------



## Max Power (23 Dec 2010)

Hi Virtu, Agas are available in gas ,electric or oil versions. They do not operate wth a heating system although the manufacturers also make Rayburns which do and are also available to operate with solid fuel. The Chrome lids are to keep the heat in when the hobs are not being used :ho2


----------



## virtu (24 Dec 2010)

Ok, thanks! Then it's a Rayburn that would fit my house, lot of waste wood to burn on the lot.


----------



## Doctor (30 Dec 2010)

Aga's are not very economical.
Based on Aga's figures the average Aga will use 9 months of a standard ranges running cost in a week.

Virtu...... if you want to see more Aga's, I did a blog on them about 2 weeks ago


Aga blog


----------



## Deansocial (30 Dec 2010)

what sort of paint is it? waterbased eggshell? or is it oil based product? I know the farrow and ball paint is reguarded as being very very good, and dulux has gone downhill drastically over the last 2 year on the oil based stuff because of the VOC regs


----------



## Doctor (30 Dec 2010)

I think our painter now uses water based eggshell. Not sure of the brand.
I don't get too involved with that, the client and painter have a meeting prior to the fit to discuss the finish.


----------



## Deansocial (30 Dec 2010)

i know the dulux diamond eggshell is very good


----------



## wysong (31 Dec 2010)

It interesting to see how some things are very different 
over your way , but somethings are the same .

Same:
White/cream white shaker is very popular here
as well as natural maple ,birch ,cherry & mahogany .

Different :
But hand painting a kitchen , *NEVER* 

Everything is a sray'd finish 

Touch ups can be be sprayed on site using 
turbine HVLP , for any touch ups required .

here is my last one , touched up on site after 
granite


----------



## Doctor (31 Dec 2010)

I have no problem with a sprayed finish.
However over here on a handmade framed kitchen,people don't want a sprayed finish it looks too factory, the handpainting is a signnature of handmade as such.


----------



## Deansocial (31 Dec 2010)

personally if you going to have it sprayed you may as well have vinyl wrapped, both look equally fake and too perfect


----------



## Doctor (2 Jan 2011)

wysong":2a356ye7 said:


> It interesting to see how some things are very different
> over your way , but somethings are the same .
> 
> Same:
> ...



I have touched up on site with a small compressor as well, but what about in 5 years time, or 10 years, I don't want the hassle, I could charge but it's not a money maker, handpainting can be repaired by the client. Much less hassle.


----------



## Dibs-h (2 Jan 2011)

Deansocial":3vkz7k9w said:


> both look equally fake and too perfect



I don't think folk paying fortunes for their hand built cars (there must be a few makers left) would accept a hand painted finish.

Ultimately it's whatever the maker wants to do and/or what the client is willing to pay for or specs. It's a bit like saying machine made (or jig made) dovetails are inferior to handmade ones (not that you are).


----------



## Deansocial (2 Jan 2011)

Dibs-h":362yu3rt said:


> Deansocial":362yu3rt said:
> 
> 
> > both look equally fake and too perfect
> ...



no i wouldn't want a hand painted car neither would i want a car in my kitchen either.


----------



## Charlie Woody (7 Feb 2011)

Hi Doctor

What materials do you use for the carcases and doors?

Love the clean lines of that kitchen!


----------



## RogerM (8 Feb 2011)

With a kitchen extension looming I'm reading every thread ever written on kitchens before asking questions on my own! SWMBO and I love this one - and 2 weeks in the making and 3 weeks in the fitting sounds incredible. 

Do you make your own carcasses or buy in?

Presumably you make your own shaker doors? 

Are the face frames just attached to standard sized carcasses?

What are the doors and face frames made from? Beech? Tulipwood?

Do you use simple stainless butt hinges, or is it something more sophisticated with a "soft close" mechanism?

Can't see any runners on that drawer. Presumably there is a bottom mounted runner rather than simple furniture style wooden runners?

Do you find that the very pale painted finish marks easily, and when it does, is it easy to keep clean?

Are all your Islands stationary or do you ever fit castors to them?

Inspirational stuff "doc", if a little intimidating!


----------



## Doctor (8 Feb 2011)

RogerM":1csmaers said:


> With a kitchen extension looming I'm reading every thread ever written on kitchens before asking questions on my own! SWMBO and I love this one - and 2 weeks in the making and 3 weeks in the fitting sounds incredible.
> 
> Do you make your own carcasses or buy in?
> 
> ...



Hi,

We make our own carcases, doors, drawers etc....... I sell bespoke kitchens and feel I'd be short changing the customer if I bought in components and just put them together.

This particular kitchen was beech frames and painted maple (paint grade timber) doors.

I give the customer the choice on hinges, nickel butts or concealed soft close, same price.

Drawer runners are blum motion.

A painted finish is fine provided its looked after.

The islands are always stationary, I think castors on an island are a bit naff.


----------

